# Interesting Sawmill Tech



## EastmansWoodturning (Dec 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

I edited in the video for ya Todd....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 13, 2016)

Well they have the technique down, but NO WAY would I be standing near that thing. Pretty sketchy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow.....thems are some big ol logs!!!


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 13, 2016)

Now that's one scary saw mill!!!! 
I love the loading method onto the truck!!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

You'd really have to trust those side rails were welded on to the truck well to take that kind of chance. I wouldn't want to be anywhere close to that with those big logs. Although, I have to say, that's pretty much the design I use to get logs to big to lift up on my mill. A pair of custom ramps and a winch with a loop of cable. I stay on the back side of the mill though well away from anywhere that log might go if it comes loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Dec 13, 2016)

That's a huge log!!! The method they are using is called "parbuckling", I used it to load three 8'-10' sections of red oak logs about 30" in diameter by myself onto a trailer. Made ramps out of 4" x 4"'s with a piece of 2"x6" nailed ontop (kind of like 1/2 of an I-beam). Used a tow strap routed around the log and connected to my truck. Slowly moved the truck and the logs rolled up the ramp and onto the trailer. I have some pictures around here somewhere, will have to see if I can find them.

Thanks for posting the video.

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2016)

I have done the same thing to load logs up onto a table I made for csm, I used to mill at a guys property and I salvaged some 6x6 timbers to use as ramps, a john deer tractor and some rope did the same thing. I would like to build a flatbed deck over trailer with some removable steel ramps to do the same thing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> (kind of like 1/2 of an I-beam).



Soo....a "T"....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## tocws2002 (Dec 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Soo....a "T"....




 That's one way to look at it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Soo....a "T"....



Or 2/3 of an I.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Or 2/3 of an I.


Also known as a lower case i?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> That's one way to look at it....





Schroedc said:


> Or 2/3 of an I.


And there's another!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

Part of an H turned on its side....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

The start of a stick man....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

A telephone pole....


----------



## tocws2002 (Dec 14, 2016)

Or a 4"x4" with a 2"x6" nailed on top.....maybe we could call it a ramp.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 14, 2016)

Parbuckling:

http://woodbarter.com/threads/parbuckle-loading-trailer.23135/

I think this is better and safer:


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2016)

The Red Gum that grows in Oz must be a lot different than here. Probably old growth sorta... Here in the Phoenix valley there were miles of it planted years ago as wind breaks. With irrigation they grow to incredible size quickly, like the ones in this video. They blow over easily and are often taken down for development, but the wood is so unstable, it is not worth the effort of milling it. It is nice to turn if you can get some right after the tree has came down, otherwise crack city... I might have to read the fellows book to find out why Red Gum is his favorite timber....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2016)

@barry richardson I wonder if theirs is a species of eucalyptus and ours isn't ?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @barry richardson I wonder if theirs is a species of eucalyptus and ours isn't ?


No, what is here in the deserts of AZ and SoCal is most definitely Red Gum Eucalyptus, imported long ago from Australia...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2016)

Interesting, I will say the color of the wood he has in his video is very nice. He did say he was just air drying it, I wonder what he does differently?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2016)

I think is just grows slower there naturally which might make it more stable. It is indeed a very pretty deep red. The story goes that a lot of eucalyptus, I think several different varieties, were imported and planted in Cali back in the railroad days. They are a fast growing rot resistant hardwood that they hoped to use for ties, but the wood was so hard to dry successfully the idea was abandoned. Now there are many large stands of eucalyptus in California that have totally replaced the native vegetation...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2016)

When I was a kid and lived in San Diego we had a euc tree in the front yard, dropped these hard acorn like seeds.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 23, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @barry richardson I wonder if theirs is a species of eucalyptus and ours isn't ?



over 700 eucalyptus varieties. some of our landscape eucalyptus trees here in vegas are cross breeds. red gum and blue gum are descriptors used to broadly label some of the sap and bark characteristics. we have one type here in las vegas that has what they call box bark, that has a long willow shaped leaf that in every case i have seen it cut the wood is block mottle or beeswing mottle. our smooth barks here have almost no great character to the wood other than being redish.

yes the movement in the wood can be substantial in drying. , i had one 2 inch thick 5 foot long piece that shrank 1 inch in length, while drying. i believe that's why his boards are so thick. resawing after a year or 2 drying, would produce good usable stable wood. and depending on the variety of red gum/eucalyptus some high figure is very likely

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## wade (Jan 1, 2017)

Amazing video on the loading of that timber, but the guy on the 24" Table Saw at the end of the video needs a visit from OSHA Down Unda.... and he still has all his arms?? .....Amazing


----------

